

Show HN: FUNDED – An iOS choose your own adventure novel - lifesapi
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tap-fiction/id914360619?mt=8

======
lifesapi
It's available on Android as well:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.tapfiction....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.tapfiction.mobile.reader&hl=en)

